# Like a Rolling Stone



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

President Nieto on the cover of Rolling Stone Mexico



Peña Nieto Makes Front Cover of Mexico’s Rolling Stone


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Never heard of Latino Rebels.com before but their website looks interesting. I signed up for their newsletter. Thanks for the link.


----------

